# Hutchinson & Straight Side Coca-Cola



## Antiques214 (Feb 4, 2021)

A few years ago I was walking a local creek and I found these two bottles, both bottled by the same local company called Riviere Mineral Company in Tyler, Tx. If you have any info I would love to know some more about them and how much they may be worth.
*Hutchinson



*
As you can see, this hutch is in pretty good condition considering I pulled it out of a creek (in one of the rockier spots mind you).

Straight-Side Coca-Cola



This straight-side Coca-Cola was bottled by the same company. It has shoulder embossing reading "Coca-Cola" and underneath "Trademark Registered". The lip is broken off and I would like to know whether or not it is worth having fixed and where I could get that done.

I am soon going to start trying to find where these beauties came from because I'm sure there's a dumpsite somewhere nearby. I look forward to hearing from you guys.


----------



## nhpharm (Feb 4, 2021)

Cool Texas bottles!  I've seen the hutch soda but I think they are fairly scarce.  Can't say I've seen the Coca-Cola; the slug crowns without Coca Cola on the shoulder are pretty common.


----------



## tyler.rhoades92 (May 21, 2021)

Hi- could I buy those bottles? My name is Tyler Riviere Rhoades. My grandma was a Riviere and I’m named after Tyler, TX where she grew up. She was the 1947 Rose Queen. We’ve been searching for more Riviere bottles!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toma777 (May 22, 2021)

Nice part of Texas. I used to spend time at my brother's place further south around College Station. I loved exploring Texas, even West Texas down by the border (Big Bend National Park).


----------



## Antiques214 (May 22, 2021)

tyler.rhoades92 said:


> Hi- could I buy those bottles? My name is Tyler Riviere Rhoades. My grandma was a Riviere and I’m named after Tyler, TX where she grew up. She was the 1947 Rose Queen. We’ve been searching for more Riviere bottles!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really really appreciate your interest in these bottles but they are currently the prize of my collection. If I ever happen upon duplicates I would be happy to sell them to you.


----------



## scott0949 (Jun 2, 2021)

Antiques214 said:


> A few years ago I was walking a local creek and I found these two bottles, both bottled by the same local company called Riviere Mineral Company in Tyler, Tx. If you have any info I would love to know some more about them and how much they may be worth.
> *Hutchinson
> View attachment 218399*
> As you can see, this hutch is in pretty good condition considering I pulled it out of a creek (in one of the rockier spots mind you).
> ...



That Coke bottle was only made for a few years. The bottle can be worth anywhere from a few hundred to a couple thousand.  Oh....do NOT try to clean it up. That will bring the value down dramatically! Good luck.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 2, 2021)

scott0949 said:


> That Coke bottle was only made for a few years. The bottle can be worth anywhere from a few hundred to a couple thousand.  Oh....do NOT try to clean it up. That will bring the value down dramatically! Good luck.



Is that even with a Broken Top. Not sure I seen any straight sided Coke get a couple thousand?


----------

